# Leak detection...



## SewerRat (Feb 26, 2011)

Ok, fellas, I need professional help. 

I'm sure there are a lot of threads relating to leak detection, but rather than try to sort out what I need I'll start another one.

We are going to have to start doing leak detection. Currently there is only one company within miles of here that owns any leak detection equipment at all and they are, at best, amateurs. The last big complicated job we did we called ALD out of Boise and paid 120 miles travel to get him here. Since then we could have used leak detection services several more times.

First of all, we need equipment. We are apt to learn and tend to catch on fairly quickly to new things, but I know absolutely nothing about leak detection equipment. I see General, Mytana, and Goldak. I'm sure there are more. 

So my big question is, what is the preferred brand of equipment in the leak detection industry. I'm sure there are different preferences, but is there a benchmark machine somewhere that is reliable, accurate, and user-friendly? In the line locating business every locator worth his salt knows what a Metrotech 810 is whether he's used one or not. Is there an equivalent machine in the leak detection industry that sets the standard that others are compared to?

If so, what is it, and if not, what do you all prefer?


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

I always use the dog...


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

Goldak is cheap and a good machine to learn on. For locating, hands down, any of the ridgid stuff.

Mark


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

A lot are using fisher or metrotech also


----------



## SewerRat (Feb 26, 2011)

ToUtahNow said:


> Goldak is cheap and a good machine to learn on. For locating, hands down, any of the ridgid stuff.
> 
> Mark


We're covered on locating. I was looking at Goldak and was tempting myself.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

I used a Goldak leak detector for years and it worked just fine. It's cheap, old technology but 100% un-intimidating and easy to learn. I've just recently picked up a Fisher XLT-30 and I think it's more than I know what to do with right now. Definitely a steeper learning curve.








Paul


----------



## SewerRat (Feb 26, 2011)

rocksteady said:


> I used a Goldak leak detector for years and it worked just fine. It's cheap, old technology but 100% un-intimidating and easy to learn. I've just recently picked up a Fisher XLT-30 and I think it's more than I know what to do with right now. Definitely a steeper learning curve.
> 
> Paul


Rock, what does your Fisher do that your Goldak didn't do in terms finding leaks?

I should mention, most of my leak detection would be at dairies and commercial establishments. Any residential I would do would be outdoors. Asphalt, concrete, and under landscaping mainly.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

You get what you pay for. You will need good filters for your application.


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

We use a Sewerin Aquaphone 100.Works pretty well but I have never used anything else.
http://www.sewerin.com/cms/en/products/water/electro-acoustic-water-leak-detection/aquaphon.html


----------



## The bear (Sep 27, 2012)

I have used two leak detectors for a very long time. They are a Fisher xlt 16 and a Microengineering ls 300. I have also over the years tried many others Goldak,Metrotech,Fuji,Heath,and others. A large part of leak detection is your ability to create the sounds needed to hear and locate the leak.


----------



## TallCoolOne (Dec 19, 2010)

SewerRat said:


> Ok, fellas, I need professional help.
> 
> I'm sure there are a lot of threads relating to leak detection, but rather than try to sort out what I need I'll start another one.
> 
> ...


For water leak we use General and Fisher. I find General to be better.


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

My all time favorite would is the MetroTech HL5000 but it is three to four times the price of the Goldak.

Mark


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

I would like to know what others are doing to locate leaks in businesses that don't shut down. The businesses like SewerRat will be doing will be extremely difficult to near impossible to find for quite some time as he learns.


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

We have a Mytana and it's pretty nice then it got taken to our other shop two counties over. Clearer sound, and more sensitive than Goldak. I've covered plenty of slab leaks with Goldak equipment. Mic choice is crucial, call Goldak about a Shure mic and get the best headphones you can.


----------



## SewerRat (Feb 26, 2011)

Gettinit said:


> I would like to know what others are doing to locate leaks in businesses that don't shut down. The businesses like SewerRat will be doing will be extremely difficult to near impossible to find for quite some time as he learns.


I'm all ears. I know there'll be a steep learning curve and I'm the first to admit we're starting from scratch with nobody to teach us.

And while learning we may just have to man up and tell some they HAVE to shut down, at least until we get good at it.


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

SewerRat said:


> I'm all ears. I know there'll be a steep learning curve and I'm the first to admit we're starting from scratch with nobody to teach us.
> 
> And while learning we may just have to man up and tell some they HAVE to shut down, at least until we get good at it.


You need the surroundings as quiet as possible. Humming motors can throw you off, you're listening for sometimes slight differences of volume of hissing pipes.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

JK949 said:


> You need the surroundings as quiet as possible. Humming motors can throw you off, you're listening for sometimes slight differences of volume of hissing pipes.


If you go digital, the sudden start of a refrigerator will get you all screwed up due to the false sense of security of the leak detection bar. 

I would keep using ALD for those difficult inside jobs while you did a more controlled environment.


----------



## cbeck (Mar 7, 2012)

Get a few cylinders of nitrogen


----------



## TallCoolOne (Dec 19, 2010)

Gettinit said:


> I would like to know what others are doing to locate leaks in businesses that don't shut down. The businesses like SewerRat will be doing will be extremely difficult to near impossible to find for quite some time as he learns.


We require them to shut down.

If not we pass on the leak detection....


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

I've got bad hearing, most people don't realize it because I read their lips and need subtitles when I watch tv. So does this mean leak detection wouldn't work for me?


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

gear junkie said:


> I've got bad hearing, most people don't realize it because I read their lips and need subtitles when I watch tv. So does this mean leak detection wouldn't work for me?


Same here, totally deaf without hearing aid... must have closed caption and use the dog for leak dectection...


----------



## Fullmetal Frank (Jul 11, 2012)

gear junkie said:


> I've got bad hearing, most people don't realize it because I read their lips and need subtitles when I watch tv. So does this mean leak detection wouldn't work for me?


I think they have units that use a needle or lights to turn the sounds into a visual que.


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

The digital and analog display type locators might work for you, but to be honest you really need to be able to listen to the sound to know what you're "hearing" with them IMO.

You probably should either get a helper with good, young ears (mine are getting worse year by year), or go with one of the gas injection system location methods.

With the gas sniffer rigs you inject a gas into the water system, then sniff out the location it shows up. I've never used one, but the idea seems brilliant to me :yes:


----------



## TallCoolOne (Dec 19, 2010)

johnlewismcleod said:


> With the gas sniffer rigs you inject a gas into the water system, then sniff out the location it shows up. I've never used one, but the idea seems brilliant to me :yes:


I think i read here that was gas sniffer under wood floor and tile that the gas leak detection doesnt work very well....


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

The need for hearing is a must with any acoustic detector. Mine has digital scales and they pick up constant rhythmic patterns as a leak. There are ways around it though using timed graphs and turning the water on and off. The gas works great. Although, the longer a pipe has been leaking the more the void gets filled while it raises through the ground. So you may not be perfect but close enough. With it, a deaf person could do leak detection. The gas will go through any material I know of with the exception of plastic. So, vapor barriers are a real pain.


----------



## SewerRat (Feb 26, 2011)

Gettinit, what equipment are you running?


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

SewerRat said:


> Gettinit, what equipment are you running?


Metrotech HL 5000 with the hydrogen sensor.


----------

